# Re: Canadian Machine Gun Corps



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 11:58:39 -0700*
--------------EBF5107ACB9AE07177BC845F
Hugh,
        Check out TF Mills website.... very informative:
 http://www.du.edu/tomills/military/america/cargt94.htm 
Francois
hugh jones wrote:
> Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
> Corps?
>
> Hugh Jones
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------EBF5107ACB9AE07177BC845F
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------EBF5107ACB9AE07177BC845F--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 11:08:02 PST*
Hugh:
My boss has a fair amount of experience historical wise.
Some of you may recognize him... LCol Retd Ken Nette, former CO of the 
Canadian Airborne Centre CABC.
His nick name from his Capt days is ‘MachineGun Nette‘.
Throw your questions my way, I‘ll pass them to him.
Steve
>From: hugh jones 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca, allan 
>Subject: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 09:39:04 -0800
>
>Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
>Corps?
>
>Hugh Jones
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *hugh jones <abc@ii.ca>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 13:14:56 -0800*
Hi Steve
Thank you for your response, will follow it up.
Hugh.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *hugh jones <abc@ii.ca>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 13:16:07 -0800*
Hi Francois
Thank you for your response, I will follow it up.
Hugh.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 16:26:54 -0500*
Col Nette‘s work "The Rise and Fall of the Emma-Gees" is still a classic. I
learned much from it as a young officer and still recommend it to others.
This work should, perhaps, see a revival as the Canadian Infantry has to
relearn how to integrate the fire of multiple cannon.
I had the pleasure of meeting Col Nette some years ago in passing at St.
Jean. Please give him my regards. If he does not mind, I would like to
start cleaning up a copy of the "Emma-Gees" and post it to my website.
Pro Patria
Mike
Capt
The RCR
At 11:08 AM 3/22/00 PST, you wrote:
>Hugh:
>
>My boss has a fair amount of experience historical wise.
>
>Some of you may recognize him... LCol Retd Ken Nette, former CO of the 
>Canadian Airborne Centre CABC.
>
>His nick name from his Capt days is ‘MachineGun Nette‘.
>
>Throw your questions my way, I‘ll pass them to him.
>
>Steve
>
>>From: hugh jones 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca, allan 
>>Subject: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
>>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 09:39:04 -0800
>>
>>Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
>>Corps?
>>
>>Hugh Jones
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl DINSDALE <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 21:29:41 -0600*
Mike,
Good to see another chicken f****r, they‘re few and far between out here west
of Ontario. Question for you, have you ever served with or know of the
whereabouts of "Disco" Don Denne? He was my company commander Bravo Coy, 1
RCR from 90 to 92 and one ****  of a soldier. Last I heard he was in Ft. Bragg
as the Cdn LO, but recently I heard whispers that he may be back and with 2
RCR. If you know and could pass it on, it would be much appreciated. By the
way, are you still in?
Pro Patria
Carl
Michael O‘Leary wrote:
> Col Nette‘s work "The Rise and Fall of the Emma-Gees" is still a classic. I
> learned much from it as a young officer and still recommend it to others.
> This work should, perhaps, see a revival as the Canadian Infantry has to
> relearn how to integrate the fire of multiple cannon.
>
> I had the pleasure of meeting Col Nette some years ago in passing at St.
> Jean. Please give him my regards. If he does not mind, I would like to
> start cleaning up a copy of the "Emma-Gees" and post it to my website.
>
> Pro Patria
>
> Mike
> Capt
> The RCR
>
> At 11:08 AM 3/22/00 PST, you wrote:
> >Hugh:
> >
> >My boss has a fair amount of experience historical wise.
> >
> >Some of you may recognize him... LCol Retd Ken Nette, former CO of the
> >Canadian Airborne Centre CABC.
> >
> >His nick name from his Capt days is ‘MachineGun Nette‘.
> >
> >Throw your questions my way, I‘ll pass them to him.
> >
> >Steve
> >
> >>From: hugh jones 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca, allan 
> >>Subject: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
> >>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 09:39:04 -0800
> >>
> >>Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
> >>Corps?
> >>
> >>Hugh Jones
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
>
> Michael O‘Leary
>
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
> Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
> Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 23 Mar 2000 10:23:47 PST*
Mike:
It‘s interesting to note that I also was exposed to this ‘classic‘ during 
phase training.  I talked to Ken, and he would have no problems with you 
posting the paper onto your website.  Keep us informed as of the status.
I think I was working with him for at least a month before I realized that 
he was ‘that‘ Nette... it was fairly comical.
Steve
>From: "Michael O‘Leary" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 16:26:54 -0500
>
>Col Nette‘s work "The Rise and Fall of the Emma-Gees" is still a classic. I
>learned much from it as a young officer and still recommend it to others.
>This work should, perhaps, see a revival as the Canadian Infantry has to
>relearn how to integrate the fire of multiple cannon.
>
>I had the pleasure of meeting Col Nette some years ago in passing at St.
>Jean. Please give him my regards. If he does not mind, I would like to
>start cleaning up a copy of the "Emma-Gees" and post it to my website.
>
>Pro Patria
>
>Mike
>Capt
>The RCR
>
>
>At 11:08 AM 3/22/00 PST, you wrote:
> >Hugh:
> >
> >My boss has a fair amount of experience historical wise.
> >
> >Some of you may recognize him... LCol Retd Ken Nette, former CO of the
> >Canadian Airborne Centre CABC.
> >
> >His nick name from his Capt days is ‘MachineGun Nette‘.
> >
> >Throw your questions my way, I‘ll pass them to him.
> >
> >Steve
> >
> >>From: hugh jones 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca, allan 
> >>Subject: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
> >>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 09:39:04 -0800
> >>
> >>Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
> >>Corps?
> >>
> >>Hugh Jones
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >
>
>
>Michael O‘Leary
>
>Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm
>
>Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
>Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Hill" <jhill66@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sat, 25 Mar 2000 13:39:51 PST*
>From: hugh jones 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca, allan 
>Subject: Canadian Machine Gun Corps
>Date: Wed, 22 Mar 2000 09:39:04 -0800
>
>Is there anyone on the list with knowledge of the Canadian Machine Gun
>Corps?
>
>Hugh Jones
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
What would you like to know??
John
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

